# paw pads



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't remember if I posted this before but, does anyone know if those anti-slip thingies you put on your dogs pads work? We have hardwood floors and Aspen easily slips when he starts prancing or getting crazy.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i have personally never tried them but i have heard of a few reviwers who said they worked very very well.
if we are talking about the same things they are glued onto the pads useing a medical grade adhesive that after a few months time wears away and they need to be re-applied
but like i said ive never actually tried them myself


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xchairity_casex said:


> i have personally never tried them but i have heard of a few reviwers who said they worked very very well.
> if we are talking about the same things they are glued onto the pads useing a medical grade adhesive that after a few months time wears away and they need to be re-applied
> but like i said ive never actually tried them myself


Are these the ones you are talking about?

Non Slip Pads for Dogs / Non-Slip Paw-Pads -- Orvis


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ive heard good reviews on a cream/gel stuff for no skid protection.

Ill see if I can find the name!!:thumb:

EDIT TO ADD...yup...found it!:biggrin:

Shaw's Paw Wax...Ive heard quite a few good reviews on it!:wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ive heard good reviews on a cream/gel stuff for no skid protection.
> 
> Ill see if I can find the name!!:thumb:
> 
> ...


I have something similar, musher's secret, and it leaves a mess all over the hardwood floors! It's fine for the outdoors. I'm thinking maybe booties are the only way to go inside...I've heard mixed reviews about those anti-slip pads.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I don't remember if I posted this before but, does anyone know if those anti-slip thingies you put on your dogs pads work? We have hardwood floors and Aspen easily slips when he starts prancing or getting crazy.


I am very glad you asked this. We just moved and I've got alot more floor space and my measly rugs don't help much. And it's all wood. I didn't know these things exist.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> I am very glad you asked this. We just moved and I've got alot more floor space and my measly rugs don't help much. And it's all wood. I didn't know these things exist.


Yeah, I'm quite interested in them, although I hear from people that there are pro's and con's to them. Maybe more con's...I keep reading over and over that they fall off easily.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thinking of getting these for him when he's indoors. I will be looking at other places because they are expensive! What do you all think about them?


Ruffwear Bark'n Boots Grip Trex


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I would think dogs would chew them off...? No?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

KittyKat said:


> I would think dogs would chew them off...? No?


Aspen does not mind booties at all...he has some fleece ones, but those are very slippery. I bought them when he had issues with his feet in his younger days.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Those seem awfully heavy for indoors. since they are so expensive, I think I will wait and see if they actually work inside.

I have a chest full of socks/shoes I got when I was trying to keep Rebel from licking a hot spot on his foot. It wasn't for slippage, but they all came off eventually - he would kind of vibrate his foot in a way that you could barely see and it would fall off. The lighter weight stuff stayed on better.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Those seem awfully heavy for indoors. since they are so expensive, I think I will wait and see if they actually work inside.


I think I am going to try them out...will let you know how they work out.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I have never even heard on them. My boss's min pin is 15 years old and tend to slip around on tile alot. Those would be great for her. But I wonder if the dog would chew them off?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Those would be great for her. But I wonder if the dog would chew them off?


I guess it's possible. Depends on the dog...


----------

